# Johnson javelin 85 issues



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good, pressure wash it, put a prop on it and run it until the powerhead separates which should be any minute after you put it under a load. Looks like your buddy was OCD on the maintenance. 
All jokes aside, I would only pursue reviving this outboard if you have a donor outboard with a sound power head, midsection and lower unit so you can put this one on exhibit in a museum. I’d run away from that quick, fast and in a hurry.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe try some heat, penetrating lube and some ease outs or weld nuts to what’s left of the bolt threads.


----------



## William Hussey (Apr 7, 2021)

Alright sounds good thank you. Will keep the thread updated.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Hope you didn't pay much of anything for that motor... I've run nothing but Johnson or Evinrude now since the early seventies and wouldn't have anything else... That said, since BRP quit making them my next motor will have to be "something else".

If someone offered me that motor for free - all I'd use it for would be as an addition to an artificial reef (or custom fishing hole - take your choice...). Seriously why would you spend a penny on something in that shape?


----------



## William Hussey (Apr 7, 2021)

All I did is clean it up and probably gonna sell for parts. Did get it running. Ran Better than Expected considering all I did was wire clean up.


----------

